# [APP][3.2+] Lumberjack (Log viewer & exporter)



## solarnz (Jul 22, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 3.2.X (HC)

Source:: 







Lumberjack is a useful application for application developers, Android custom rom developers and users alike.

This will allow you to see the live logs on your device, but also gives you the option to export the files to your favourite application such as Gmail or Dropbox.

Unlike similar applications, this was designed with Honeycomb and Ice Cream Sandwich tablets and phones in mind.

Logs this application displays & exports:
* Logcat (main & system)
* Events Logcat
* Radio Logcat
* Dmesg
* Last_kmsg
* /system contents
* Loaded modules
* Mounted filesystems

*Note: this application is for Honecomb and Ice Cream Sandwich devices ONLY.*
Screenshots:
   

Market Link
Direct Download


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

By the way is this open sourced for AOSP devs?


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2012)

Love the desing


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

This thing looks beautiful. Great job on the design and functionality. I love seeing better design in android apps these days.

I'm assuming that the reason for the Honeycomb/ICS limitation is that you wanted to use the actionbar. Check out the ActionBarSherlock 4.0 betas at http://actionbarsherlock.com/ I'm currently using the library in my app to add full ICS action bar functionality to Gingerbread (although the library goes all the way back to 1.6)

Best thing is that you just need to change a few of your imports and actionbar/menuinflater calls in order to get it working.


----------



## solarnz (Jul 22, 2011)

b16 said:


> This thing looks beautiful. Great job on the design and functionality. I love seeing better design in android apps these days.
> 
> I'm assuming that the reason for the Honeycomb/ICS limitation is that you wanted to use the actionbar. Check out the ActionBarSherlock 4.0 betas at http://actionbarsherlock.com/ I'm currently using the library in my app to add full ICS action bar functionality to Gingerbread (although the library goes all the way back to 1.6)
> 
> Best thing is that you just need to change a few of your imports and actionbar/menuinflater calls in order to get it working.


Thanks, I will look into this.


----------



## vlara (Dec 1, 2011)

Great app I got a request, can you make the tablet view work with 1024x600 tablets like the htc flyer it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey solarnz, is this still under development? I've noticed a few force closes, and I'd love to know if things are still happening with this app. (It looks fantastic btw)


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Let us know if you updated it.


----------



## solarnz (Jul 22, 2011)

Application has been updated (finally).
Most of the issues have been fixed now. Sorry I havent been able to implement any of the feature requests yet, but they're still on the cards.


----------

